# Looking to start a fire performance troupe / freak show



## wildboy860 (Sep 30, 2009)

this weekend I'm going to a fire performers retreat to better my skills and learn more about fire saftey and how to start a business as a fire performer and was wondering if they'res anyone on here that would like to join me or has any freak show skills they could contribute to the group. I also have many freak show skills but don't feel like listing it all. If anyone is interested PM me or just reply to the posting.:goat:


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Oct 8, 2009)

I might be into that. I've been working on some performance standing and I do poi as well.


----------



## RenegadeGypsy (Oct 9, 2009)

i do bellidancing...if i could add fire...thatd be super :]


----------



## KoffinKat (Oct 10, 2009)

poi and staff for me


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Nov 18, 2009)

Human ashtray.... I've actually been working on an act for a while because I wanted to start a freak show myself.... I know a handful of cigarette tricks and as a finally i put a shit load of them out on my tongue.... I'd love to be apart of a Freak Show especially if it was a traveling one... message me back if this sounds good


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 18, 2009)

no real freak show ability but I'm one hell of a speaker and could do MC, also I'm very good a setting shit up and helping build hype.


----------



## katros (Nov 19, 2009)

ohoh, I spin firestaff and am learning other talents (hooping, devil sticks)


----------



## Birdy (Nov 22, 2009)

Devil sticks are really fun,
but poi will always be my favorite.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 6, 2009)

also... if anyone wants to learn how to do poi, devil sticks or staff, PM and if our paths cross, I'd be glad to spend some time helping you learn how to do them better!


----------



## sweet potatoe (Dec 25, 2009)

im learning to breathe fire but im super intrested in that, and learning some handbalancing, but idont really have much skillwise so far just a lot of will to learn and yeah its something im really excited about. ill be over in the east the rest of the winter and im movin across th south now if anyone who knows how wants to meet up


----------



## psychoviolinist (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey dude, depending on how long im in the states for we should so put on some show or something! I spin some mean fire and do some acrobalance stuff, and working on combing the two.
on the freak show side of things i can put a golf tee up my nose if that counts? hahaha.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 2, 2010)

um.. the last one I can do too, LoL. but yeah I'd be down to meet up and put on a show for people and possible be a traveling circus. I can do some acrobaticts too.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 2, 2010)

Hah. I can do the human blockhead?


----------



## Zen (Jan 25, 2010)

If you do a traveling circus, I can do tarot and palm readings. Also, I'm interested in learning poi.


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Mar 5, 2010)

Just learned the human blockhead and im getting pretty good... i up to 3 inches and the only reason in cuz i can't find a bigger nail.... it's a quick spanged too ...i spanged up 10 bucks in like 4 minutes a few weeks ago


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 15, 2010)

anybody on the east coast? I've been noticing most of you are on the west coast and I'm more often on the east coast.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## carnytrash (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes! I'm in Philly and have been performing sideshow for about 10 years now. Also recently was honored with a Guinness World Record, which obviously would be good for promo and whatnot. There's a few other things I can do, and already have several shows set up for the fall. So yea...if you're serious, I have all the time in the world to dedicate to doing this.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't have anything to help out with except very beginner acrobalance,
but I am commenting to say how rad it is how many people have responded so far and how many have fun skills. 
I didn't expect that for some reason.

Oh, I guess I could contribute myself as an audience for all this.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 1, 2010)

psychoviolinist said:


> Hey dude, depending on how long im in the states for we should so put on some show or something! I spin some mean fire and do some acrobalance stuff, and working on combing the two.
> on the freak show side of things i can put a golf tee up my nose if that counts? hahaha.


 
when you commin to the states? I'm totally down, man!!!!


----------



## SparrowW (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm working on doing poi right now, no fire yet, and want to combine that with bellydancing/burlesque. I also have been looking into fire fans. Not as bad ass but a bit better for burlesque than spinning balls of fire. lol
As for 'sideshow stuff' I also to tarot like someone else mentioned and have been working on just 'reading' people. Like going into a deep meditation and connecting with their aura. Not real good at it yet, but getting there! Benn thinking about learning how to set myself on fire, you know, without actually being on fire.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 30, 2010)

SparrowW said:


> I'm working on doing poi right now, no fire yet, and want to combine that with bellydancing/burlesque. I also have been looking into fire fans. Not as bad ass but a bit better for burlesque than spinning balls of fire. lol
> As for 'sideshow stuff' I also to tarot like someone else mentioned and have been working on just 'reading' people. Like going into a deep meditation and connecting with their aura. Not real good at it yet, but getting there! Benn thinking about learning how to set myself on fire, you know, without actually being on fire.


 
you can set yourself on fire without actually burning. look up "fleshing" or fire fleshing. you dip a fire wand in rubbing alcohol or something else and put it on your skin. it doesnt really hurt but it looks cool.


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck guys. I could put some nails through my nutsack?


----------



## thisisme (Mar 1, 2011)

any tips on learning bellydance, especially on the road? ive been to one class and done a video teaching basics but i couldnt actually put a routine together or anything and i cant really take classes since im not in the same spot for more than a few weeks at most. sorry i know this isnt exactly related to the topic of the post


----------



## Ithyphallic (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't do much as far as freakshow stuff, but I've played drums for years and could play a bucket kit with some small cymbals as accompanyment, or rock my fiddle, which I'm not quite so good at yet but am getting there. I'd love to learn how to do fire stuff and acrobalancing, and I'm working on the latter.

I'll be going down into the states with no real plan in a few days, going to spend the rest of winter in the redwoods of cali then who knows. Name a place and I'll meetcha there! Let me know if you'd want me so I can pack cymbals along


----------



## captnjack (Mar 2, 2011)

hey, im currently on the east coast. i can spin fire, breathe it, burlesque, and can bend in multiple of odd ways (that sounds so wrong). and i fucking love traveling circuses. totally im interested if youre still lookin.

check out the squidbilly brothers while you're at it dude. my boys from philly! super awesome freak show full of super awesome people!


----------



## NyxNomasters (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been hooping for a few months and fire hooping is something I want to do very much. Keep me updated.


----------



## LostAvood (Jun 19, 2011)

I have some rubber man skills if anyones interested and i also can do the impervious man act with almost anything you give me inclcuding but not limited too sharp object heavy cold and hot things. So yeah let me know


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 4, 2012)

still lookin for people if anyone is interested.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to spin glowsticks at festivals, can't be too hard to do the same with something ablaze.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 6, 2012)

been into fire busking forawhile, pretty good at it, i use hula hoops, down to spin wherever, gonna be in new england till march then ill be on east ish side of the US till end june when im going to head NW


----------



## kadenelias (Feb 8, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> still lookin for people if anyone is interested.


I'm interested I don't really have any skills (I play violin but don't have one); like other people mentioned, I am interested in tarot/psychic stuff and would be able to learn pretty quickly.


----------

